# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Срочно продам canon 1200d (тушка) - 4000 грн.

## Alik_Magenta

Камера в очень хорошем состоянии. В комплекте сумочка, зарядка, запасной аккум. Причина продажи - нужны деньги на лечение.

----------

